# MPI-Modem GSM für S7-Fernwartung mit Quadband-GSM-Modem



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2006)

Guten Tag,

das neue *ACCON-MPI-Modem GSM* ist ein TS-Adapter 
mit integriertem GSM-Modem. Neben dem europäischen 
D-/E-Netz mit 900/1800 MHz werden auch die GSM-Netze in
Übersee mit 850 MHz und 1900 MHz unterstützt (Quadband).





Die Geräte ermöglichen Ihnen die Fernwartung von S7-300- 
und S7-400-Steuerungen auch an entlegenen Orten oder in 
mobilen Anlagen. Am Programmier-PC können Sie ein analoges 
Modem oder auch ein GSM-Modem einsetzen.

Ausführliche Informationen zum ACCON-MPI-Modem GSM 
finden Sie auf unserer Webseite.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## EasyAndy (3 Mai 2006)

Nur reine Neugier: die 1900 MHz gibt es in Nordamerika, aber die 850 MHz habe ich noch nie gehört, wo gibt es denn dieses Band?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

leider haben wir dazu keine präzisen Angaben. 
Die 850 MHz soll es teilweise Südamerika
geben und in Nordamerika 'im Aufbau'.

Allgemeine Infos zu GSM:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM

Dort ist auch eine Tabelle mit Ländern/Kontinenten 
und Frequenzen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM#Verwendete_Frequenzen

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Tixi-Support-Team (8 Mai 2006)

Auf der Seite http://www.gsmworld.com kann man unter 
"GSM Roaming -> Coverage Maps" alle GSM-Anbieter der Welt mit Netzabdeckungskarten und Frequenzen nachschlagen.

Dort findet man unter "United States" auch alle Netze mit 850 Mhz:
http://www.gsmworld.com/roaming/gsminfo/cou_us.shtml

Gruß,


----------



## Skiper (16 Juni 2006)

Moin moin, kann das Modem auch die S7 überwachen und den Zustand per SMS verschicken?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2006)

Nein, dieses Modem nicht. Für die Überwachung und Alarmierung haben wir unsere Alarmmodems: http://www.deltalogic.de/fernwartung/alarmmodem.htm. Diese sind selbstverständlich auch in einer GSM-Variante verfügbar.


----------

